# Clamorosa pace Boban Elliott?



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Le parole di Maldini in effetti erano molto sospette. 

Speriamo bene, dai!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

magari


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Sarebbe una mossa di grande intelligenza da parte di Elliott


----------



## bmb (22 Settembre 2020)

Sarebbe la nostra rinascita definitiva.


----------



## Goro (22 Settembre 2020)

Sarebbe fantastico


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Magari.
Mi manca Zvone.


----------



## danjr (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.


Ma speriamo che non torni, da quando se ne è andato abbiamo cominiciato a volare. Non è tagliato per un ruolo dirigenziale


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che non torni, da quando se ne è andato abbiamo cominiciato a volare. Non è tagliato per un ruolo dirigenziale



E cosa significa? È forse la sua assenza che ci porta bene e la sua presenza invece sfiga? Boban deve tornare perché è un vincente e noi abbiamo bisogno di vincenti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Settembre 2020)

Sarei non contento....DI PIU'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmePi (22 Settembre 2020)

Vittoria di Boban e contemporanea ridimensionamento dello strapotere di Saitama...


----------



## mil77 (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Ma secondo me con pace non si intende che Boban torna al Milan, si intende che abbandonano la causa in corso.


----------



## Devil man (22 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che non torni, da quando se ne è andato abbiamo cominiciato a volare. Non è tagliato per un ruolo dirigenziale



Chi ha portato Ibra ? Boban, il tuo discorso ha poco senso


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che non torni, da quando se ne è andato abbiamo cominiciato a volare. Non è tagliato per un ruolo dirigenziale



Sempre pensato che in campo rallentasse il gioco........................


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Maldini in effetti erano molto sospette.
> 
> Speriamo bene, dai!



Concordo, riportare a casa Zorro sarebbe preziosissimo, ma non ci credo, purtroppo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Chi ha portato Ibra ? Boban, il tuo discorso ha poco senso



Non solo, ha creato lo scambio Silva-Rebic quando Silva sembrava una via senza uscita, oltre a tante scelte che non si sa se sue, di paolo o di Ricky che sono da applaudire: Suso al Siviglia, Cutrone ai Wolves, Piatek all'Herta, Bennacer, Leao, Kjaer, Saelemakers... Pioli.

Insomma, tante scelte ottime e pochi errori, il tutto tagliando mostruosamente i costi, vorrei che si ricostituisse la squadra,


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2020)

Ok ma deve chiedere scusa alla società. 
Poi può tornare


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me con pace non si intende che Boban torna al Milan, si intende che abbandonano la causa in corso.



Anche secondo me, visto che la perderebbe di brutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok ma deve chiedere scusa alla società.
> Poi può tornare


----------



## sipno (22 Settembre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vittoria di Boban e contemporanea ridimensionamento dello strapotere di Saitama...



Io la vedo come una ammissione di sbaglio da parte di Boban che torna con la testa china ed Elliott e Gaz figurano come quelli che sanno perdonare.

Tutto a favore loro. Anche perchè Boban la perdeva di brutto la causa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non solo, ha creato lo scambio Silva-Rebic quando Silva sembrava una via senza uscita, oltre a tante scelte che non si sa se sue, di paolo o di Ricky che sono da applaudire: Suso al Siviglia, Cutrone ai Wolves, Piatek all'Herta, Bennacer, Leao, Kjaer, Saelemakers... Pioli.
> 
> Insomma, tante scelte ottime e pochi errori, il tutto tagliando mostruosamente i costi, vorrei che si ricostituisse la squadra,



spero siano tutte scelte condivise, ma ho l'impressione che quello che ne capisce è lui.
che poi.... di cappelle ne ha fatte alla grande, ma almeno ha carattere e conoscenze..


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero siano tutte scelte condivise, ma ho l'impressione che quello che ne capisce è lui.
> che poi.... di cappelle ne ha fatte alla grande, ma almeno ha carattere e conoscenze..



Implicitamente così dici che Maldini e Massara non ci capiscono niente. Sei davvero un personaggio Will. Bisogna avere una mentalità contorta per reggere il tuo passo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero siano tutte scelte condivise, ma ho l'impressione che quello che ne capisce è lui.
> che poi.... di cappelle ne ha fatte alla grande, ma almeno ha carattere e conoscenze..



La cappella grossa è stata Giampaolo.

Ma vi invito ad andare su transfermarkt e vedere lo storico delle campagne acquisti delle maggiori squadre. Il DS che azzecca il 30% degli acquisti è un mostro.
Io faccio fatica a trovare un 30% di errori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Implicitamente così dici che Maldini e Massara non ci capiscono niente. Sei davvero un personaggio Will. Bisogna avere una mentalità contorta per reggere il tuo passo.



Stavolta ha scritto che "spera" dai.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero siano tutte scelte condivise, ma ho l'impressione che quello che ne capisce è lui.
> che poi.... di cappelle ne ha fatte alla grande, ma almeno ha carattere e conoscenze..



Will, Boban è andato via a Marzo mi pare. Poi è stata tutta gestione Maldini e Massara.

Tonali, rinnovo Ibra, Diaz, accordo riscatto anticipato Rebic/Silva, cessione al Torino di Rodriguez. Presa di prospetti interessanti come Kalulu e Kaback.

Non penso che senza Boban sia Maldini che Massara sono andati nel pallone senza capire più che pesci pigliare. Se poi torna sono contento ma sminuire così il lavoro di Maldini e Massara è un po' troppo. 

Comunque penso anche io che la pace sia nell'evitare una causa che il buon Boban avrebbe perso perché di fatto ha rilasciato un intervista senza il permesso della società. E' come se te parlassi male della società in cui lavori ad un giornale recando danno d'immagine, vuoi vedere se poi il tuo capo non ti licenzi. Maldini anche lui era contro la scelta Ragnick ma Paolo è stato calmo, ha continuato a lavorare, con Massara che erano praticamente due licenziati e alla fine ha avuto ragione e che cambiare di nuovo tutto sarebbe stato fatale. Certo ha avuto anche "fortuna" a livello sportivo (ma a livello sociale il Covid-19 è stata una disgrazia) che c'è stato uno stop e Pioli ha potuto resettare tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stavolta ha scritto che "spera" dai.



 È davvero spassoso però. Spero per lui che reciti una parte perché sembra Don Chisciotte contro i mulini a vento.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2020)

Sarei felice se d'ora in poi non si facessero più illazioni su un presunto milan spaccato dal di dentro.
Il milan deve essere uno e compatto.
Dalla proprietà , alla scrivania, al campo.
Solo cosi si vince.

Il ritorno di boban mi renderebbe felice.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La cappella grossa è stata Giampaolo.
> 
> Ma vi invito ad andare su transfermarkt e vedere lo storico delle campagne acquisti delle maggiori squadre. Il DS che azzecca il 30% degli acquisti è un mostro.
> Io faccio fatica a trovare un 30% di errori.



Esatto. Tutti fanno errori e ci mancherebbe ma per essere due " dilettanti"( e riferisco solo gli aggettivi più gentili che alcuni utenti hanno utilizzato) mi pare se la cavino bene.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ok ma deve chiedere scusa alla società.
> Poi può tornare



E dopo quella, speriamo ci sia anche la pace sipno-Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Implicitamente così dici che Maldini e Massara non ci capiscono niente. Sei davvero un personaggio Will. Bisogna avere una mentalità contorta per reggere il tuo passo.



bo pensa quel che vuoi non mi pare che le mie idee sui dirigenti siano un mistero, non c'è bisogno di interpretarle.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Black (22 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E dopo quella, speriamo ci sia anche la pace sipno-Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il bello è che per giustificare il mercato disastroso di Leotardo disse che le colpe andavano divise a metà con Maldini, perché c'era anche lui e sicuramente era al corrente. Ora, invece, i meriti di Maldini vanno divisi a metà con Boban, anzi, vanno dati solo a Zvone. Fa troppo ride



È un fenomeno.Nulla da dire. Io lo leggo estasiato quando si produce in questi contorsionismi dialettici


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Torna a casa Zorro!


----------



## uolfetto (22 Settembre 2020)

Se fanno pace sono contento. Detto questo un giorno forse capirò perchè nel forum Boban sia una creatura quasi mistica che gode di più credito di Paolo Maldini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## Lo Gnu (22 Settembre 2020)

Paolo si sta rivelando un dirigente bravo e capace ed ha il rispetto e soprattutto l'attenzione di tutto il mondo del calcio. Se torna Zorro rafforziamo ancora di più questo concetto di capacità e d'immagine. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



La vedo dura...inoltre non credo Zvone abbia capito il suo sbaglio..non vorrei tornasse a turbare la serenità trovata


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La vedo dura...inoltre non credo Zvone abbia capito il suo sbaglio..non vorrei tornasse a turbare la serenità trovata



mah si lui e gazzosa non penso possano andare d'accordo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2020)

*Rispettate tutte le opinioni e basta attacchi personali.
Mettetevi in ignore list se non vi sopportate.

I prossimi post simili verranno cancellati.*


----------



## kipstar (22 Settembre 2020)

speriamo


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo la mossa per il nuovo difensore centrale, il club rossonero potrebbe mettere a segno anche una clamorosa pace tra Boban e Elliott. Con il croato, che ha portato Ibra, ci sarebbe una causa ad ottobre.



Nessun ritorno secondo me, magari la pace vuol dire che entrambe le parti rinunciano ad andare in tribunale, sotterrando l'ascia di guerra.


----------

